
Sweet Eclipse - ystrot
http://exyte.github.io/sweet.eclipse/
======
mightykan
You have ultra thin font weights on your site which is extremely difficult to
read even to my, relatively, young eyes, and to add insult to injury, you’ve
disabled sub-pixel antialiasing for these fonts! I don’t know if this is a new
fad in the designer world to disable sub-pixel antialiasing but I’m seeing it
everywhere and it needs to stop. OS X has had, and continues to have, superior
font rendering capabilities much more advanced and better tuned than any other
system. Regardless of how much “better” you think it looks, disabling sub-
pixel antialiasing makes your super thin fonts impossible to read.

As an experiment, on a retina Mac, try disabling it and see how much more
legible your already super-thin font weights look.

Having said that, I don’t think re-skinning of Eclipse promoted by a site with
such poor legibility bodes well for the quality of the work.

------
lowry
The problem with Eclipse is not just UI. It is a closed ecosystem that goes
against source code and editing and towards visual tools.

Ever tried copying a workspace to a different directory? Or opening a random
text file from disk?

~~~
gravypod
What do you mean? Eclipse does all of those fine.

I just now did a test.

    
    
      - Create text file
      - Drag and drop it on the Eclipse window
      - It opens
    

It worked, what do you mean?

